# would this idea work?



## the Master (Jan 16, 2014)

You all have most likely heard of dry ice and water. I have a question - would it work if you put some kind of coloring in water, mixed it up until the water was that color and then add dry ice. Would the fog be that color or would the evaporation just loose the color of the water? This is an idea I wanted to experiment with, but I'd rather not waste my time if it wouldn't work. 

Thanks,

Ben - the author of Spookinite---


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

It's always fun to experiment! Try it.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

the fog is just condensed water, i doubt if you will pick up any the color


----------



## Leglamp (May 14, 2014)

You could probably light the fog with a submerssible light like the ones used in a pond. Just make sure it's for under water use and plugged into a GFCI outlet for additional safety.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Actually the fog is vaporized Co2 and as a gas will not "hold" a color. I agree that using a light would be the solution.


----------



## the Master (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks everyone!


----------

